# What Andy Murray really said.



## GHNelson (8 Jul 2013)

Wimbledon 2009: Andy Murray sets record straight on 'anti-England' reputation - Telegraph
Just to set the record straight.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Jul 2013)

It's all propaganda ; )

He doesn't like the English.


----------



## BigTom (8 Jul 2013)

I don't like the English much, and I am English. You get a lot of anti - English banter in Scotland (and Wales, and Ireland, and even Cornwall!), but most of it is just that. Obviously there are a few of the usual bigots and young males who take it a bit far. Pointless making a big deal of it, is just part and parcel of the way the UK has been formed.

I suspect in Murray's case he's probably genuinely outgrown what is a pretty common meme. Not that I'm a massive fan or anything, he's pretty dull!


----------



## GHNelson (8 Jul 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> It's all propaganda ; )
> 
> He doesn't like the English.


 
Rubbish...mate.
Your talking crap.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (8 Jul 2013)

he's pretty dull!.....quote
Are you trying to tell me David/Posh are very interesting?
hoggie


----------



## tim (8 Jul 2013)

Well Fred perry has trainers andy has mints  who cares tbh good win he beat the world number 1 just like I'd be happy to beat mr stu Worral in an aquascaping comp  don't see that happening though but IMO he's about uk number 1 at the mo  stu if you read this time to update your journal  no offense to mr mark Evans btw IMO he sits just on the right shoulder of Amano who's god in my world


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Jul 2013)

hogan53 said:


> Rubbish...mate.
> Your talking crap.
> hoggie



It was suppose to be provocative...tbh I'm not really bothered. Good for him!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jul 2013)

Portuguese is where you wanna be! Just forget the Scottish vs English war!! Braveheart is long gone, just have a pint and share some fried guppies with glosso on a side dish!


----------

